# Can my V be fixed



## master010308 (May 5, 2010)

I got a 3 year old Vizsla from my sister and he is kinda skittish but he has been to obedience and hunt training but now I can't get him to point all he does is chase, is there a way to get him back to listening and hunting again.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Birds, birds, birds and more birds. 
Get him on birds on a regular basis and he'll stop on his own once he realizes that it is unproductive. 
You may have to plant a few birds in wire cages in the beginning and walk him up on a checkcord to reinforce the expectation to point first. Steady him at the "Whoa" and "Stay" commands before reintroducing the birds. Get his mind reengaged. 
If your sister taught the "sit" command, you may have to untrain that command. This may manifest itself in confusion at the initial contact with a bird. Unfortunately, we as owners, tend to teach the "sit" and "stay" command simultaneously. How many of us give the command "Sit, sit, stay, stay, good dog"? 
When a dog is walked up on a bird the commands are "Easy", "Whoa" and "Stay". The "Stay" being given at the flush, or just prior to it. If "Sit/ Stay" has been conditioned into the dogs as previously described, a dog hears the "Stay", and may believe he missed the "Sit" , and either sits down at the point, or break. Niether being a Field & Stream moment. 
If he has already been trained and steadied to wing and shot, it shouldn't take much more than a few tuneup sessions on the wing to straighten him out. If not you'll need to step back and re-train the point, steady to wing, and then shot.


----------

